# car seat styrofoam question...



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

I have an Evenflo Triumph - model # 3891609 P1 manufactured on Feb. 7, 2006.

I brought it into the house to clean the cover. My kids broke the styrofoam padding that goes on the sides. It has pieces of styrofoam that fit in the "wings" for padding. I can order replacement foam. Would it be completely unsafe to duct tape the foam pieces together until I get the replacements? I'm thinking probably yes, but I figured I should ask you experts.


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

How big and old is your DC? Do you have a spare car seat?

I would try to buy a spare seat- sometimes you can find a cosco scenera for $35-$40. I honestly wouldn't feel safe with it taped, because you don't know how the foam will respond in a crash. Effectively it's the same as taking a bike helmet, having it split in two, and then taping it together. Is it better than nothing? Perhaps. Is it SAFE? Most likely not, and I wouldn't want your child to be the crash dummy who finds out







: .


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Most car seat manufacturers and most car seat techs ARE okay with duct-taping the foam together as long as there aren't chunks missing. Ask the company when you call to order the replacements.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

We used a thin layer of minimal expanding foam to stick it back on when ours broke. It is really more aesthetic than functional...and when we bought a new one we made sure that it didn't have foam wings on the side


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

First I wanted to give a







: to what chickabiddy said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
We used a thin layer of minimal expanding foam to stick it back on when ours broke. It is really more aesthetic than functional...and when we bought a new one we made sure that it didn't have foam wings on the side









I wouldn't suggest using anything but duct tape to repair broken foam, and that's only because the manufacturers have allowed the duct tape as a temporary fix.

I wouldn't try avoiding the problem by buying a carseat without the EPS foam. It's an important safety feature that comes in most car seats. It works like a bike helmet and absorbs most of the impact so that the child's head does not hit hard plastic.


----------

